# Nintendo ds layout



## jaywilson (Jul 17, 2008)

I made this layout for my myspace page,
Ii hate the default one, and i love ds! ^^

im sure im not the fisrt person to do this/ something simular, but i havnt seen something like it yet

made with slices on Ps Cs2, with CSS and HTML.








www.myspace.com/jaywilsonbmx


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 21, 2008)

not to be rude but are you racis


----------



## superkrm (Jul 21, 2008)

maybe he meant.....
naw screw it
YOU PRICK!


----------



## jaywilson (Jul 21, 2008)

holaitsme said:
			
		

> not to be rude but are you racis


I guess your talking about my headline...


----------



## asuri (Jul 21, 2008)

phrase not funny


----------



## podunk1269 (Jul 21, 2008)

so he's a racist, I don't agree with it, but as long as he is not speading bigotry on the forums, let it be


----------

